# 2 PC Vorschläge



## Crucial² (17. August 2010)

Hallo Leute, da ich mich selbst nur ein bisschen auskenne frage ich hier die Experten (!) um Rat, welche der beiden PCs geeigneter wäre!

Suche einen PC zum Zocken von aktuellen Spielen und auch von Spielen die in den nächsten Jahren erst herauskommen! (Spiele a lá CoD 6, SC2, CoD Black Ops, Metro 2033 usw.) Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich nur ganz gewöhnlich im Internet unterwegs! *

Hier der 1. Vorschlag:
Eagle Computer Shop: Joint Forge PC

-> Was ich dazu sagen kann: Der Shop hat einen sehr guten Ruf in der 4Players Community und bietet scheinbar extrem guten Service! Was denkt ihr über den PC? Evtl. bräuchte er ein besseres Netzteil, kann das sein? Wie ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss?


Hier der 2. Vorschlag:
ALTERNATE - PC Games Hardware

-> Diesen PC hat mein Bruder und er ist sehr zufrieden. Ist natürlich billiger als die obere Variante, deswegen auch die schlechtere GraKa usw... **Was denkt ihr über den PC? Wie ist das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältniss?*


Danke euch! 
*
*


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Wenn ich beim ersten alles zusammensuche, bei geizhals addiere und statt dem NoName-Netzteil ein anständiges (Cooler Master Silent Pro M500) dazupacke lande ich bei ca. 980&#8364;. Das sind fast 30% Aufschlag. Die Zusammenstellung ist bis aufs Netzteil ok, aber der Preis wäre mir deutlich zu hoch.
Ähnliches gilt für den PCGH PC.


----------



## muehe (17. August 2010)

P/L technisch würde ich auch ne GTX460 1GB evtl. OC nehmen 

nen X4 955 BE reicht vollkommen


----------



## GodLike1337 (17. August 2010)

zum zocken 8gb ram?

850&#8364; PC aus dem sticky -> evtl. andere graka -> fertig


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Keiner von beiden sondern dat:[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



CPU: Intel Core i5 760
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
Grafikkarte: ATi Radeon HD5870
RAM: 4GB G.Skill ECO PC3-12800 CL7
Mainboard: MSI P55A-GD65
Festplatte: Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB
Laufwerk: LG GH22NS50 bare schwarz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard





Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Netzteil: Seasonic S12II-520Bronze, 520W



[/font]

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Crucial² (17. August 2010)

Selbst zusammenstellen schön & gut, aber damit habe ich leider sehr sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und deshalb werde ich das nicht mehr machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich könnte beim oberen PC ja statt den 8GB Ram nur 4GB nehmen, dafür aber besseres Netzteil + bisschen Billigeren Preis... oder?*


----------



## Arosk (17. August 2010)

Man kann PC's auch zusammenbauen lassen. Warum immer so kompliziert denken?


----------



## jumper234 (17. August 2010)

ich find den ne Nummer kleiner fast besser, den Allied force.


zur ersten Antwort: @ Kyragan
woher weisst du das es ein Noname ist? weil kein Name da steht? 2 12V Schienen 1x35 1x25 A sind gute Werte die ich bisher bei keinem Chinaböller in der Leistungsklasse gefudnen habe. Selbst ein beQuiet kommt nur auf 30+18! Das von dir empfohlene hat nur 1 12V Schiene. Das für nen HD5870? Du bist ein Held! Manchmal muss man lesen was da steht bevor man so nen Blödsinn schreibt. Die Graka die dort drinnen steht hat dann auch 875MHz ist also schon mal ne OC Version sprich PCS+, Vapor-X oder so was in der Art. Und wenn ich dann die Einzelteile zusammenrechne und bedenke was der daran nur verdienen kann komme ich ins Grübeln wie der Kalkuliert. Ich arbeite auch in einem Laden, aber das würde mein Chef nicht machen! Immerhin muss die Grantie dabei sein, zusammengebaut und getestet muss das Ding werden und dann sehe ich dort KEINE Versandkosten? Da bleibt nicht viel bei über! Und wenn du wie viele einfach die günstigsten Teile bei ner Preissuchmaschine zusammengrabbelst schau mal wie viele Anbieter dann dabei sind. da kommt dann auch immer noch Versand dazu. Aber so was lese ich zu gerne, deswegen musste ich mich jetzt doch hier anmelden, hab bisher immer nur schön mitgelesen. Billig bestellen, selbst zusammenbaun und dann zum Händler rennen und um Hilfe schrein wenn was nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Klos1 (17. August 2010)

Du hast dir doch erst einen PC gekauft. Was ist damit passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (17. August 2010)

@ jumper234: Über das Netzteil musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Ich hab das exakt gleiche Coolermaster-Netzteil bei mir im PC drin, und damit auch schon einmal knapp 2 Monate eine HD5870 + 955BE @ 3,8GHz befeuert. Das ist also eher weniger ein Problem :X


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

@jumper234 Nur, weil die Leistung stimmt bedeutet das nicht dass alle Sicherungen vorhanden sind. Leistung bringen die Netzteile alle, selbst bei der Effizienz haben die billigen aufgeholt aber oft sind die Dinger nicht mehrfach gesichert und wenns dann knallt knallts dann richtig. Dann ist halt nicht nur das Netzteil im Arsch sondern Board, CPU und Grafikkarte gleich mit.

Desweiteren spielt es überhaupt gar keine Rolle wieviele 12V Rails das Netzteil hat. Entscheidend ist, was hinten rauskommt. Ob das nun 3x 12, Combined 30A sind oder 1x30A ist vollkommen egal. Der Mythos, dass geteilte Rails eine bessere Spannungsversorgung bringen ist schon lange widerlegt. Dass kein Name drauf steht hat wohl seinen Sinn. Nicht umsonst steht bei allen Markenartikeln die komplette und exakte Bezeichnung mitsamt Marke dabei. Nur beim Netzteil wird eine allgemeine Bezeichnung gewählt die nur sagt:"Hier ist n Netzteil verbaut, damit du dich net wunderst. Das hat sogar XYZ Watt." Shops machen sowas nicht umsonst. Wenn man eines heutzutage sein muss, dann ist es aufmerksam und misstrauisch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren bezweifle ich nicht, dass der Verein seinen Gewinn machen muss, ist doch nur logisch. Ich sage nur, dass man es deutlich billiger haben kann. Ob das nun 300 oder 250 Euro sind spielt mal nicht die Rolle. Defacto spare ich immer noch zwischen 20 und 30%, was in Preisbereichen über 1000&#8364; ne verdammt krasse Menge Geld ist. Ne PCS+ ist nebenbei nicht mal wesentlich teurer.

Die Großversandhändler können aufgrund der Mengen halt ganz anders kalkulieren und ja mir ist bewusst, dass die Teile teilweise unter Einkaufspreis verkaufen weil sie wo anders draufschlagen können und andere Dinge. Mit deren Preisen können kleinere Händler oder örtliche PC-Händler nie mithalten, das ist mir bewusst. Aber muss ich deswegen trotzdem deutlich teurer kaufen? Ich persönlich hab nix zu verschenken und wenn doch dann steck ich das nicht einem Unternehmer in den Hals sondern kaufe pakistanischen Kindern Decken, Medikamente und n Zelt. Die habens nötiger.

Wenn du dich weiter hier beteiligen möchtest will ich dir nur einen Tipp geben: Komm runter. Es gibt keinen Grund mich in diesem Ton anzufahren. Dass du ne andere Meinung hast ist ja ok und man kann darüber reden, aber bitte mach hier nicht einen auf "Ich bin auf 180, du dämlicher Stümper hast eh keinen Plan von der Materie". Danke.


----------



## jumper234 (17. August 2010)

ich gebe mein Geld lievber Kindern vor der haustür, da weiss ich wenigstens das es dort ankommt, das nur am Rande... Ich finde halt die Aussage recht mutig das es Noname ist, da ich ziemlich viele Netzteile Made in China mit 1000Watt hier rauswerfen darf die einfach nur nominell die Leistung haben. Daher wäre ich bei solch vorschnellen Urteilen doch einfach der Meinung den zu fragen. Hab ich übrigens gerade mal via Mail gemacht, da ich wissen will was da alles verbaut ist.

Aber an sich scheint der zumindest keinen so schlechten Ruf zu haben wie HP ACer oder Medion. Mal google bemüht: KLICK


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Der Laden ist definitiv besser als die üblichen OEMs. Deshalb versuchen die dennoch irgendwo zu sparen. Ich bin bei solchen Sachen per se vorsichtig. Es geht wie gesagt auch nicht um die Nennleistung, denn die bringen die in der Regel alle sondern um Sicherheitsmechanismen im Falle eines Defektes. Diese Sicherung ist bei solchen Knallfröschen halt oft mangelhaft bis gar nicht vorhanden. Um Produktionskosten zu sparen. Solange da kein klar spezifizierter Name drauf steht, geh ich prinzipiell mal vom negativsten aus, you'll never know.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2010)

jumper234 schrieb:


> ich gebe mein Geld lievber Kindern vor der haustür, da weiss ich wenigstens das es dort ankommt, das nur am Rande... Ich finde halt die Aussage recht mutig das es Noname ist, da ich ziemlich viele Netzteile Made in China mit 1000Watt hier rauswerfen darf die einfach nur nominell die Leistung haben. Daher wäre ich bei solch vorschnellen Urteilen doch einfach der Meinung den zu fragen. Hab ich übrigens gerade mal via Mail gemacht, da ich wissen will was da alles verbaut ist.



Das ist völlig wurscht ob das nun ein NoName oder Markennetzteil ist, der Pc ist völlig überteuert zu dem Preis, Punkt. Jeder der das Gegenteil behauptet hat keine Ahnung, sieht man ja schon daran wenn du behauptest das 2+x Rail Netzteile besser wären als welche mit 1-Rail.

Und bevor du dich aufregst, wie ich mich erdreisten kann, so ist das wenn man in einem Thread angeschissen wird anstatt vernünftig miteinander zu reden. Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt...


----------



## jumper234 (17. August 2010)

antworten tut er zumindest schon mal:

 Moin,

 ja, hab ich inzwischen oft gehört trage mich mit dem gedanken das ggf noch zu spezifizieren, halte mir halt da die möglichkeit frei ggf. zu wechseln sollte mal was nicht direkt verfügbar sein. Daher hab ich bei der vga und dem nt ein bissel spielraum gelassen. normaler weise ist da die msi lighning und als nt ein scythe stronger drin. die hab ich meistens, gab aber schon mal engpässe und ich hab dann z.b. corsair nt´s verbaut, was aber auch auf keinen fall schlechter ist. bei den grakas dann eben auch alternativ andere aus der oc-reihe da gerade da leisder immer noch engpässe kommen. dann wird auch mal ein gb, sapphire oder ähnliches, aber die angegebenen werte stimmen trotz allem oder werden übertroffen.  wirst auf jedem fall mit beidem nicht viel falsch machen können. als kleines unternehmen jkann ich mir keine schlechte presse leisten und geh da lieber 1x mehr auf nummer sicher. jede schlechte meinung im netz kostet mich kunden, jedes hardwareteil was getauscht werden muss geld. allerdings kannst eben die preise nicht mit hardwareversand vergleichen, die kaufen in ganz anderen größenorndungen ein und brauchen bei einzelteilen auch mit dem service nicht so zu aasen. da wird eben nur ausgetauscht und fertig.


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Klingt zumindest nach brauchbaren bis guten Netzteilen. Damit wäre die Zusammenstellung selbst ok, bleiben aber immer noch gut 25% Preisdifferenz.


----------



## jumper234 (17. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das ist völlig wurscht ob das nun ein NoName oder Markennetzteil ist, der Pc ist völlig überteuert zu dem Preis, Punkt. Jeder der das Gegenteil behauptet hat keine Ahnung, sieht man ja schon daran wenn du behauptest das 2+x Rail Netzteile besser wären als welche mit 1-Rail.
> 
> Und bevor du dich aufregst, wie ich mich erdreisten kann, so ist das wenn man in einem Thread angeschissen wird anstatt vernünftig miteinander zu reden. Wie es in den Wald hinein schallt...




kann mich nicht erinnern irgend etwas zu dir oder über dich geäussert zu haben? also welchen Wald meinst du?

Aber bitte -> revidiere meine Meinung und zeige mir auf wie ich das Teil billiger kriege. geh einfach davon aus das ich keine Ahnung hab wie man so was zusammenbaut. ich will volle Garantie, guten Service wenn ich jemanden an der Strippe habe. zumindest jemand der weiss wovon er redet wenn ich es selbst nicht genau definieren kann.


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Volle Garantie bekomme ich von gesetzeswegen her überall. Service ist natürlich so ne Sache. Die Frage ist doch, ob du für einen Service den du wenn du Glück hast, sprich keinen Defekt hast, nie brauchst 200-300€ mehr zahlen würdest. Ich würde es nicht tun. Zu Wissen, dass guter Service vorhanden ist, wenn etwas passiert, ist toll und ich bin froh dass es noch Leute gibt die einen guten Service haben aber letztendlich muss ich mich entscheiden:
Entweder guten Service, den ich im Grunde nur bei kleineren Shops/Händlern oder beim ebenfalls teuren Alternate bekomme und dafür dementsprechend mehr zahle
oder günstige Preise und dafür im Schadensfall u.U. mehr Stress/längere Wartezeiten.

Das muss jeder mit sich selbst aus machen. Ich bevorzuge den Preis, denn der Service (den ich letzten Ende mehr bezahle) bringt mir nix wenn nix kaputt geht. Auch wenn der Gedanke im Hinterkopf ganz nett ist.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2010)

jumper234 schrieb:


> kann mich nicht erinnern irgend etwas zu dir oder über dich geäussert zu haben? also welchen Wald meinst du?
> 
> Aber bitte -> revidiere meine Meinung und zeige mir auf wie ich das Teil billiger kriege. geh einfach davon aus das ich keine Ahnung hab wie man so was zusammenbaut. ich will volle Garantie, guten Service wenn ich jemanden an der Strippe habe. zumindest jemand der weiss wovon er redet wenn ich es selbst nicht genau definieren kann.



Wald --> Forum. Falls du es nicht gemerkt hast, es sind noch andere ausser dir hier. Und es spielt keine Rolle ob du jetzt über mich oder über jemand anderen was geäußert hast. Wenn man hier wie ein Waldschrat reinpoltert, sollte er dann nicht fragen warum...

Die volle gesetzliche Gewährleistung bekomme ich überall, mehr bietet der Laden auch nicht.

Wenn ich mir einen Rechner bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand kaufe, hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme Teile davon wieder umzutauschen wenn sie defekt waren oder innerhalb der Gewährleistung etwas war. Genauso hatte ich meistens jemand als Ansprechpartner der nicht Ahnunglos war, meistens sogar jemand der sich gut auskannte und dem ich nicht erst alles von A bis Z erklären musste.

30% Aufschlag ist unverschämt, erst recht weil es ein Versandhändler ist. Wäre es jetzt ein Ladengeschäft könnte ich es evtl. noch nachvollziehen, da dort die Kosten höher sind, aber so nicht.


----------



## jumper234 (17. August 2010)

schön geschrieben, beantwortet aber meine Frage irgend wie noch nicht? ich hab die 30% noch nicht gefudnen, aber du dann evtl?


----------



## Kyragan (17. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

#

Bestell alles beim durchschnittlich billigsten Shop und du landest bei ca. 250&#8364; Preisdifferenz, mit Versand sinds noch 240. Nominell wären es rein nach Warenpreis etwa 300. Wieviel 30% von 1000 sind kriegst du sicherlich grad noch so zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (17. August 2010)

Naja, Service beim kleinen Händler gibts hier und da auch inklusive bei den neuen Systemen...

Ich frag mich nur, ob der Kollege von PC-Eagle auch das Recht hat Werbung in Verbindung mit CallofDuty zu machen. Gibt soviel Asi-Abmahner da draußen...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen Rechner bei* Alternate oder Hardwareversand* kaufe,..






jumper234 schrieb:


> schön geschrieben, beantwortet aber meine Frage irgend wie noch nicht? ich hab die 30% noch nicht gefudnen, aber du dann evtl?




Lesen ist nicht deins oder? Dafür dann lieber in Foren rumpöbeln umo mehr nicht?

Wenn ich nicht suche würd ich auch nichts finden, aber das willst du ja auch nicht wirklich....

Bsp., schnell mal zusammengeklickt:

(dazu dann noch 30&#8364;-35&#8364; für den Scythe Kühler, den hab ich jetzt vergessen)


----------



## jumper234 (17. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Lesen ist nicht deins oder? Dafür dann lieber in Foren rumpöbeln umo mehr nicht?
> 
> Wenn ich nicht suche würd ich auch nichts finden, aber das willst du ja auch nicht wirklich....
> 
> ...



na siehst, geht doch... zu Thema lesen schau ich dann mal welche Grafikkarte du da rein genagelt hast, 5850 ist keine 5870, dein Speicher hat 1333MHz, deine Platte 32MB Cache. So viel hab ich dann erst mal gelesen... <- siehst, ich kann. Du scheinst da etwas mehr Probleme zu haben.

Dann kann ich mich noch immer nicht erinnern dich angepöbelt zu haben? Das kommt in unserer ganz kleinen Laison komplett von Deiner Seite. Aber gerne weiter so. Ich kann damit um... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (17. August 2010)

jumper234 schrieb:


> na siehst, geht doch... zu Thema lesen schau ich dann mal welche Grafikkarte du da rein genagelt hast, 5850 ist keine 5870, dein Speicher hat 1333MHz, deine Platte 32MB Cache. So viel hab ich dann erst mal gelesen... <- siehst, ich kann. Du scheinst da etwas mehr Probleme zu haben.
> 
> Dann kann ich mich noch immer nicht erinnern dich angepöbelt zu haben? Das kommt in unserer ganz kleinen Laison komplett von Deiner Seite. Aber gerne weiter so. Ich kann damit um...
> 
> ...



Schlagen wir noch 100&#8364; für die bessere Graka drauf und 20&#8364; fürs RAM sind wir bei 1100&#8364; immer noch 200&#8364;weniger (und dir ist schon klar das der Händler dann bei den einzelnen Bautteilen auch schon Gewinn gemacht hat und dann die 200&#8364; nicht sein Marge sind sonder 200&#8364;+ x&#8364; von den Einzelteilen), ohne das ich jetzt die billigsten Angebote gesucht habe sondern einfach alles bei hardwareversand.de zusammengeklickt habe, das mit den 32MB oder 64MB ignoriere ich jetzt mal, da das Latte ist...würd ich wirklich suchen wo ich das billigste bekomme, wäre es noch billiger.

P.S.: Du bist nicht zufällig mit dem Jobinhaber bekannt das du ihn so verteidigst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.P.S.: das ist nicht pöbeln? (wie schon gesagt, es geht nicht darum wen du angepöbelt hast...)



jumper234 schrieb:


> ...Du bist ein Held! Manchmal muss man lesen was da steht bevor man so nen Blödsinn schreibt...


----------



## painschkes (17. August 2010)

_An 1333MHz Ram und einer Platte mit 32MB Cache ist jetzt genau was schlimm/falsch? oO_


----------



## Independent (17. August 2010)

> Aber gerne weiter so. Ich kann damit um...


   Bleibt mal sachlich, lasst diese Sticheleien. Unser Niveau im pc-Forum will ich beibehalten


----------



## Crucial² (18. August 2010)

Alter, das hier ist *mein* Thread, also kommt alle mal bisschen runter ey! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also folgendes: Bei Hardwareversand werde ich nach dem Fiasko was ich damit erlebt habe nie wieder bestellen! Und Alternate ist bekanntlich bisschen teurer (da ich auf jeden Fall Zusammenbau mitkaufen würde), also würde der Preis wohl sehr nahe an den von PC-Eagle kommen denke ich?

Das der PC Grundsätzlich gut ist, hab ich hier jetzt mehrfach gelesen, dafür schon mal ein dickes Dankeschön!

*Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage wegen dem unteren PC Vorschlag von Alternate (Zusammengestellt von PC Games Hardware) offen... 

Reicht denn ein 5770 wirklich auch für alle Spiele die in (naher) Zukunft kommen werden? Und: Ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis in Ordnung? 

Wie gesagt, bitte jetzt mal über den unteren Vorschlag von mir diskutieren!


*


----------



## jumper234 (18. August 2010)

painschkes schrieb:


> _An 1333MHz Ram und einer Platte mit 32MB Cache ist jetzt genau was schlimm/falsch? oO_



die 32 MB Cache machen den Kohl nicht fett, aber die fehlenden MHzen bekommst beim Übertakten dann mit. Normaler weise kannst nen AMD ohne Probleme die 20% mitgeben, beim Speicher ists nicht immer der Fall. Und der würde bei 20% dann eben genau diese 1600er Marke erreichen.

und zu Twilight, dir ist schon klar das hardwareversand zu anderen Konditionen kaufen als niedergelassene Händler? schon alleine des Umsatzes wegen? Des weiteren wird wohl keiner davon leben können nur Teile zusammenzuschustern und dann seine Arbeitsleistung zu verschenken? Oder? Ich meine mal Hand aufs Herz, wie lange brauchst Du um einen Rechner vernünftig zusammen zu bauen, nicht für den Eigenbedarf, sondern für Wildfremde Menschen? Also ORDENTLICH eben, das Ding dann auch noch zu testen so das Du reinen Gewissens sagen kannst: den drücke ich einem in die Hand den ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe und der 500km weit weg wohnt, alos nicht mal eben mit einem Besuch in 5 Minuten abgefrühstückt ist. Der Händler bekommt das zeug natürlich auch nicht umsonst zugesandt, hat also dann 2x Frachtkosten, muss immer Ansprechpartner sein wenn was nicht so läuft wie es soll, selbst wenn der Fehler eindeutig VOR dem PC sitzt. Und das alles soll er dann für lau machen? Klar, jeder geht gerne umsonst arbeiten, dafür sind ja die 1€ Jobs eingeführt worden.

Verwandt bin ich nicht, habe aber auch mal den Versuich mit einem eigenen Laden gemacht und gesehen wie geil es ist wenn erst mal die Medion-Gruken gekauft wurden und wenns dann Probleme gab kamen alle an. Teilweise habe ich auch bei Hardwareversand und Co eingekauft weil die im VERKAUF bessere Preise hatten als ich im Einkauf bekommen habe. Aber nur mit Service kann ein "Dorfladen" nicht überleben. Versuch es einfach selbst mal, dann können wir auf einem Level über Preisgestalltung reden!

So, und das mal alles ganz nett und sachlich....


----------



## jumper234 (18. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Alter, das hier ist *mein* Thread, also kommt alle mal bisschen runter ey!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die 5770 ist zwar ganz nett, hängt aber davon ab WAS du spielen willst. Da es eigentlich nur um die DX11 geht. An sonsten bist mit einer weit günstigeren HD4870 oder 4890 besser bedient. Die unterstützen eben "nur" DX10, haben aber mehr Rohleistung. Ich denke das, will man ein wenig in die Zukunft schaun und einen Rechner haben die ein paar Tage länger mithalten kann schon entweder auf die 5850 oder die 460er zurückgreifen sollte. Da ist DX11 dabei und die Leistung an sich stimmt auch. Die 465 ist wohl eher ne kleine Mogelpackung, da nur die Nummerirung höher ist, aber die Leistung hinter der 460 1GB hinterher hinkt.


----------



## Kyragan (18. August 2010)

EIne HD4870/4890 würde ich nicht mehr verbauen, der Stromrechnung, Abwärme und Lautstärke wegen. Eine HD5770 wird die meisten Games sehr gut bewältigen können. Je nach Engine könnte es mit dem AA und AF knapp werden. Wenn du länger was davon haben möchtest, dann nimm mindestens ne GTX460. Die GTX460 ist hier imo die beste Wahl, wenns um den Preis geht. Zumal sie sich auch noch gut übertakten lässt.

btw@jumper RAM-Takt ist völlig irrelevant. Hast dir mal die Performanceunterschiede angeschaut? Wenn du Glück hast kriegst du bei 1066er vs 1600er RAM 2 oder 3% Performance raus. Das ist grad so messbar und somit völlig irrelevant. Und eher zu macht der RAM bei Overclocking via Referenztakt auch nicht, siehe RAM-Teiler.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Also folgendes: Bei Hardwareversand werde ich nach dem Fiasko was ich damit erlebt habe nie wieder bestellen!
> *
> *



Und was hast du für ein Fiasko erlebt? Ich hab damals sehr sehr gute Erfahrungen mit hardwareversand und auch der Hotline gemacht. Würd mich mal interessieren was die verbockt haben!?


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2010)

Ich kann mich da noch dunkel an etwas erinnern. Details weiß ich nicht mehr, aber ich glaube, die haben bei ihm so ziemlich alles verbockt, was man verbocken kann. Auch nach mehrmaliger Reparatur, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (18. August 2010)

_Hehe, ja so in der Art war es wohl wirklich. Kurze Zusammenfassung: Mein PC (der von Hardwareversand zusammengebaut wurde) kam an & funktionierte nicht. Dann hab ich ihn zurückgesendet, er kam wieder an & funktionierte immer noch nicht. Beim zweiten mal zurücksenden kam er an & funktionierte zwar, aber nicht richtig, da er immer übelst gesurrt hat. Dann hab ich ihn jetzt wieder zurückgesendet, er kam vor kurzem wieder an & hey, er funktioniert nicht! 
Mit "funktionierte nicht" meine ich, dass ich ihn wirklich nicht mal hochfahren konnte.
Sie meinten jedes mal (!) die CPU sei beim Transport verrutscht, was laut einigen Experten hier im Forum eig. gar nicht möglich ist._

*@Klos: Was hältst du von den beiden PC Vorschlägen von mir? *


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2010)

Gegenfrage, was hältst du von dem Komplettangebot für 1250 Euro bei aletoware?

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (6x 3.2GHz)Scythe Mugen 2 (1156,1366,775,AM3)4GB Markenspeicher DDR3 1333 - 2x2048MBGIGABYTE GA-890GPA-UD3H Sockel AM31024MB ATI Radeon HD58701000GB Samsung F3 (SATA-II, 7.200U/Min, 32MB Cache)
22x LG GH22 +/-RW SATA
700W BEQUIET Straight Power E7 (80+)Enermax StarayMicrosoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit

Für weitere 11 Euro kannst da im Konfigurator auch Corsair-Speicher nehmen.


----------



## Independent (18. August 2010)

Nehm den AMD Phenom II X6 1055T und ein Straight Power 500...kommste auf 900€ mit Zusammenbau, inkl. GEIL Speicher, USB3.0 und Antec Three Hundred.

Edit: 

Sorry seh grad 5870...dann passts.


----------



## Crucial² (18. August 2010)

Kannst mir da mal bitte den Link zu dem PC schicken den du meinst?

Und: Vielleicht bitte trotzdem meine 2 Vorschläge bewerten? Bittööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2010)

Verlinken kann ich nicht, da ich den selbst konfiguriert habe. Es ist ein Warenkorb, der sich nur mit Cookie abrufen lässt. Die Seite ist unter www.aletoware.de zu erreichen. Kannst ja selbst mal konfigurieren.
Zum ersten Link von dir: Das Gehäuse taugt nichts und ansonsten fehlt mir noch eine genaue Angabe zum Netzteil. Vom Rest her ist er passend, aber verglichen mit dem von mir preislich zu teuer.

Der von Alternate hat nen alten Chipsatz und auch sonst vermisse ich da die eine oder andere Angabe zur verbauten Hardware, um ein Urteil zu bilden. Was ich nicht kenne, wird als schlecht bewertet.
Außerdem stellt sich die Frage, ob dir eine 5770 reichen wird. Spielen kannst du damit alles, aber nicht immer ohne Abstriche. Ob dir das reicht, kannst nur du für dich selbst beantworten.

Ich würde mir die bei aletoware mal genauer ansehen. Wenn du da was mit ATI5850 und AMD965 konfigurierst, dann wirst du mit 1000 Euro bestimmt gut hinkommen, ohne beim Gehäuse Abstriche machen zu müssen.
Ob der Laden generell etwas taugt, kann ich nicht sagen.

Da wiederum könnte man zumindest von Alternate behaupten, dass man nur positives hört.

Wie wäre das für 976:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE (4x 3.4GHz)Scythe Mugen 2 (1156,1366,775,AM3)8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC-1333 - 4x2048MBASROCK 890GX Extreme3 Sockel AM31024MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460keine Auswahl500GB Samsung F3 (SATA-II, 7.200U/Min, 16MB Cache)keine Auswahl22x LG GH22 +/-RW SATAkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahl550W Cougar (80+)NZXT Guardian 921keine Auswahlkeine AuswahlOhne Installationsservicekeine Auswahlkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahl24 Monate

Oder hier mal nen Intel für 1130:

INTEL Core i7 875k (4 x 2.93GHz) 1156Scythe Mugen 2 (1156,1366,775,AM3)4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3 PC-1333 - 2x2048MBASUS P7P55D-E Sockel 1156 (USB3.0/SATA3)1024MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 460keine Auswahl500GB Samsung F3 (SATA-II, 7.200U/Min, 16MB Cache)keine Auswahl22x LG GH22 +/-RW SATAkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahlkeine Auswahl700W Cougar CM (82+)CoolerMaster Storm Scout


----------



## Crucial² (18. August 2010)

Hm danke für deine Mühe, aber wie gesagt: Selbst zusammengestelltes kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage :-(

*Fragen:*
1. Der von PC-Eagle mit 4GB Ram, würde das auch voll ausreichen? 
2. Was ist an dem Gehäuse nicht gut?


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2010)

Dieser Shop verkauft doch Komplett-PC's. Jeder PC wird zusammengebaut. Auch der von PC-Eagle wird zusammengebaut. Nur kannst du bei der Seite von mir halt entscheiden was reinkommt.
Aber gebaut wird er, so oder so. Der baut sich ja nicht von alleine zusammen. Die von HWV haben halt anscheinend Pfuscher, die das erledigen. Das könnte dir abei PC-Eagle auch passieren. Überall!
Deswegen würde ich bezüglich der Seite von mir mal nach User-Bewertungen recherchieren und wenn die passen, dort bestellen. Wieso willst du bei PC-Eage für weniger mehr bezahlen? Der wird von denen zusammengebaut.
Auch wenn du dir einen Fujitsu kaufst, so wird der von jemanden zusammengesteckt. Immer! Wie soll es sonst funktionieren?

Gehäuse: Für den Preis kann das mit den ganzen Lüftern nicht viel taugen. Über kurz oder lang wird das auch an allen Ecken und Enden vor sich hinbrummen.


----------



## Crucial² (18. August 2010)

Hm, schon klar das jeder PC mal gebaut werden muss. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, bei HWV machen das wohl nur irgendwelche Pfosten die genauso wenig Plan haben wie ich. Und bei PC-Eagle wurde mir bereits mehrmals bestätigt wie klasse der Zusammenbau + Service funktioniert! Desweiteren wurde der PC bereits mehrfach verschickt und dadurch von mehreren Personen getestet, die alle keine Probleme hatten, dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich auch keine Probleme haben werde natürlich größer. 

*Nochmal zu meiner Frage bzgl. dem RAM: Wäre es sinnvoll statt der 8GB "nur" 4GB einbauen zu lassen? Dann natürlich insg. billiger? *


----------



## Klos1 (18. August 2010)

Naja - 8 GB können nicht schaden. Wirklich brauchen tut man sie zumindest im normalen Anwendungsbereich noch nicht.


----------



## Kaldreth (18. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hm, schon klar das jeder PC mal gebaut werden muss. Aber wie du schon gesagt hast, bei HWV machen das wohl nur irgendwelche Pfosten die genauso wenig Plan haben wie ich. Und bei PC-Eagle wurde mir bereits mehrmals bestätigt wie klasse der Zusammenbau + Service funktioniert! Desweiteren wurde der PC bereits mehrfach verschickt und dadurch von mehreren Personen getestet, die alle keine Probleme hatten, dadurch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ich auch keine Probleme haben werde natürlich größer.
> 
> *Nochmal zu meiner Frage bzgl. dem RAM: Wäre es sinnvoll statt der 8GB "nur" 4GB einbauen zu lassen? Dann natürlich insg. billiger? *



Mal ehrlich so wie du hier schreibst hast du dich doch eh schon lange entschieden! Es hat dir hier jeder gesagt, dass es günstiger geht und auch bei eagle kannst du Pfosten haben! Ich hab auch schon von sehr vielen Leuten nur Gutes von HDV gehört du bist der Erste, der negatives berichtet! 

Ich würde mir das Geld sparen und nur 4 GB verbauen!


----------



## Blut und Donner (18. August 2010)

Naja, ich habe bezüglich 2x defektes Headset, und die Aussage einer Mitarbeiterin, dass es nicht möglich wäre innerhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistungsfrist, bei defekten sein Geld zurück zu verlangen, auch schon schelchte Erfahrungen gemacht. Habe aber letztendlich doch das Geld für das Headset bekommen. PCs und sonstige Sachen hab ich da aber bisher nicht bestellt.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (18. August 2010)

jumper234 schrieb:


> und zu Twilight, dir ist schon klar das hardwareversand zu anderen Konditionen kaufen als niedergelassene Händler? schon alleine des Umsatzes wegen? Des weiteren wird wohl keiner davon leben können nur Teile zusammenzuschustern und dann seine Arbeitsleistung zu verschenken? Oder? Ich meine mal Hand aufs Herz, wie lange brauchst Du um einen Rechner vernünftig zusammen zu bauen, nicht für den Eigenbedarf, sondern für Wildfremde Menschen? Also ORDENTLICH eben, das Ding dann auch noch zu testen so das Du reinen Gewissens sagen kannst: den drücke ich einem in die Hand den ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe und der 500km weit weg wohnt, alos nicht mal eben mit einem Besuch in 5 Minuten abgefrühstückt ist. Der Händler bekommt das zeug natürlich auch nicht umsonst zugesandt, hat also dann 2x Frachtkosten, muss immer Ansprechpartner sein wenn was nicht so läuft wie es soll, selbst wenn der Fehler eindeutig VOR dem PC sitzt. Und das alles soll er dann für lau machen? Klar, jeder geht gerne umsonst arbeiten, dafür sind ja die 1&#8364; Jobs eingeführt worden.
> 
> Verwandt bin ich nicht, habe aber auch mal den Versuich mit einem eigenen Laden gemacht und gesehen wie geil es ist wenn erst mal die Medion-Gruken gekauft wurden und wenns dann Probleme gab kamen alle an. Teilweise habe ich auch bei Hardwareversand und Co eingekauft weil die im VERKAUF bessere Preise hatten als ich im Einkauf bekommen habe. Aber nur mit Service kann ein "Dorfladen" nicht überleben. Versuch es einfach selbst mal, dann können wir auf einem Level über Preisgestalltung reden!
> 
> So, und das mal alles ganz nett und sachlich....



Du wirst lachen, aber ich weiß mehr über Preisgestaltung als du denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich weiß auch wieviel Zeit ein ordentlich zusammengabauter Rechner braucht. Ich baue fast jeden Tag Rechner in Rechenzentren zusammen. Wenn ein PC bei einem Kunden abstürzt, dann ist das ärgerlich, stürzt aber ein Prozessleitrechner ab weil ich Mist gebaut hab und an dem 3 Produktionsstrassen hängen dann ist das nicht nur ärgerlich sondern kostet die Firma auch mal leicht gleich 7-stellige Beträge und den Schuh mag man sich nicht unbedigt anziehen...also erzähl mir bitte nichts von ordentlich.

Außerdem ist der Händler um den es hier geht kein Dorfladen, sondern anscheinend ein reiner Online Versandhändler, was von den Kosten etwas anderes ist wie ein Händler der auch einen Laden betreibt, insofern entstehen dort andere (nämlich weniger) Unkosten.

Desweitern sollte man, wenn man sich selbstständig macht und eine Laden eröffnet vorher genau überlegen ob sich das Geschäft überhaupt rentieren kann, und es vorher wieder und wieder durchklakulieren und auch in die Überlegung mit einbeziehen ob man überhaupt eine Chance gegen die Konkurrenz hat und ob die erzeilbare Marge zwischen EK und VK überhaupt ausreichend ist um die Kosten zu decken und trotzdem noch ein Gewinn für mich über bleibt. Da bringt es nichts wenn es nicht reicht einfach den VK hochzuschrauben, dann verkauft man nämlich ganz schnell gar nichts mehr.

Ich würd auch keine Bäckerei direkt neben einer Großbäckerei eröffnen die die Brötchen zum halben Preis wie ich verkauft, wo ich von anfang an weiß das ich keine Chance habe. Wie man aber an den vielen Insolvenzen jedes Jahr sieht machen sich die meisten leider zu wenig Gedanken darüber...das soll jetzt nicht heißen das jeder der Insolvenz anmelden muss blöd ist, manchmal hat man halt einfach Pech, aber gut 90% der Insolvenzen sind selbstverschuldet.


----------



## jumper234 (18. August 2010)

das ist schön, dann weist du sicher auch das bei den 200 Euro Diffrenz die du dort raus gerechnet hast noch Mehrwertsteuer, Einkommenssteuer usw. abgeführt werden muss. Transportkosten, Lagerkosten, Lagerverzinsung, Ersatzteilvorhalt, Serivce. Des weiteren hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht den ganzen Rest zu lesen. War dann aber mein letzter Post hier, da es sonst wieder in wüstes *OT *ausartet, der Thread hatte sich gearde wieder beruhigt, eine Eigenschaft die dir fremd zu sein scheint. Ich denke einfach Du wirst Recht haben, und ich einfach meine Ruhe. Immerhin hast du es ja geschaft dir ein Bild über einen Laden zu bilden den du nicht kennst, verteidigst hier Andere die durchaus in der Lage sind dies, und das sogar besser, selbst zu tun.

ich bin dann raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (18. August 2010)

jumper234 schrieb:


> das ist schön, dann weist du sicher auch das bei den 200 Euro Diffrenz die du dort raus gerechnet hast noch Mehrwertsteuer, Einkommenssteuer usw. abgeführt werden muss. Transportkosten, Lagerkosten, Lagerverzinsung, Ersatzteilvorhalt, Serivce.



Ist ja nicht so, dass das auf hardwareversand nicht zutreffen würde. Ob ich bei 200€ brutto oder netto lande ist völlig egal, es bleiben 200€.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

*Entschieden ist noch rein gar nix! Bin eher sogar für den Alternate PC von PC Games Hardware!

@all: Was meint Klos mit einem "alten" Chipsatz?
*Er hat diesen hier: Chipsatz AMD 770

*Das sind seine gesamten Daten, bitte mal drüber schauen ob das so passen würde:
Klick mich!
**(unten bei "Ausführliche Details" auf "mehr Details" klicken!)

Dankeschön <3
*


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

Der 770er Chipsatz von AMD ist deswegen alt, da er kein USB3 und S-ATA 6GB unterstützt. Zumindest sind das die mir bekannten, größten Unterschiede zu den aktuellen Chipsätzen der 800er Reihe. In meinen Augen sind diese beiden Unterschiede aber zu vernachlässigen, da intel, meines Wissens, derzeit selbst noch kein USB3 im Angebot und S-ATA 6GB auch noch nicht so verbreitet ist. Ich denke jedenfalls, dass, so lange intel selber noch kein USB3 unterstützt, sich USB3 auch noch nicht durchsetzen wird.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Klar kann man es vernachlässigen. Noch nicht einmal SATAII wird von einer SSD-Platte voll ausgereizt. Auch nicht von den schnellsten. USB 3.0 ist hingegen eine schöne Sache und wird sich schnell durchsetzen.
Denn USB 2.0 ist bereits bei vielen schnellen Endgeräten ein potenzieller Flaschenhals. Gut, im Falle einer schnellen externen Platte kann man auch auf eSATA ausweichen. Aber wieso was altes bei Alternate kaufen, wenn es bei der Seite von mir zum gleichen Preis etwas neues gibt. Bei dem Alternate steht ja nicht mal das Mainboard dabei. Da steht der Chipsatz und das war es dann auch schon.

Ich würde es nach wie vor bei aletoware versuchen. Die Kundenrezessionen sind da auch sehr gut. Aber das muss er selbst wissen. Ist ja schließlich sein Geld.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Aber bei der Mainboard angabe steht doch das es "2x USB 3.0" und "2x eSATA" gibt... 

Wie soll ich das dann verstehen?

@Klos: Hab alternate grade eine eMail geschrieben bezüglich genauere Infos zum Mainboard + Netzteil, vielleicht kommt da ja was raus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mag sein das "aletoware" gute Rezessionen hat, aber damals habt ihr mir auch alle Hardwareversand empfohlen und es war eine riesen Tragödie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

Laut pcgameshardware ist in dem Overclocking PC folgendes Mainboard verbaut: *Gigabyte GA-770TA-UD3*. Als Netzteil verrichtet ein *Corsair CMPSU-550VX* seinen Dienst. Leider fehlen diese (essentiellen) Angaben bei alternate 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: *pcgameshardware.de*


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Aber bei der Mainboard angabe steht doch das es "2x USB 3.0" und "2x eSATA" gibt...
> 
> Wie soll ich das dann verstehen?
> 
> ...



HWV hat aber auch gute Rezessionen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hattest halt Pech. Aber wenn du mal bei Geizhals in de Rezessionen nachschaust, so wirst du da bestimmt auch einen finden, der dir sagt, dass Alternate für die Tonne ist.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?sb=369

Du wirst nie einen Shop finden, bei dem immer alles glatt läuft und ausnahmslos jeder glücklich ist. Nicht bei Alternate, nicht bei HWV und auch nicht bei Eagle-PC.


@Paliumbula: Diese Angabe würde sich dann ja schon mal mit der Angabe USB 3.0 decken.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Oha, vielen dank Palimbula! Ist dieses Mainboard & Netzteil in Ordnung oder eher von der billigen/schlechteren Sorte?

/edit: Und weil ichs grade sehe, wie siehts mit diesem PC aus?
Klick!


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Wenn es diese zwei Teile wären, dann wären sie in Ordnung. Nicht schlecht, auch nicht weltbewegend toll für den Preis, aber in Ordnung. Den zweiten verlinkten PC finde ich persönlich besser
Großes Fragezeichen ist hier auch wieder Netzteil und Mainboard. Aber immerhin ist hier schon der neue Chipsatz drin.

Also, vom Bild her ist ein Asus- oder Gigabyte-Board mit BeQuiet-Netzteil verbaut, würde ich sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

Die technischen Details der pcgameshardware PC's kann man sich in diesem Bild zu Gemüte führen --> *klick mich* Warum diese Angaben von alternate nicht übernommen werden, weiß wohl nur alternate selbst.

Rein von den technischen Angaben (CPU, Festplatte, Mainboard) tendiere auch ich eher zum PCGH-GTX460-PC.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

*Netzteil ist beim zweiten ein BeQuiet! Also schon gut, oder?*

*Und Mainboard das:* Gigabyte GA 870A-UD3

*@Klos: Am liebsten wärs mir du würdest mal die Aufstellung der PCs anschauen und sagen welcher der PCs zwischen 869&#8364; & 1099&#8364;* *(sind 3 Stück) dir am besten gefällt!

Klick!

Selbes gilt auch für dich Pali! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Wenn ich einen der drei nehmen müsste, dann denke ich, würde es bei mir auf den GTX460 rauslaufen.


----------



## Palimbula (19. August 2010)

Am ausgewogensten finde auch ich den GTX460-PC, zumal nvidia mit der GTX460 endlich mal wieder eine Karte mit einem gescheiten Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis auf den Markt gebracht hat. Der Overclocking ist zwar leiser und verbraucht weniger Strom, aber der GTX460 ist eindeutig performanter (lt. deren Benchmark). Der HD5850 PC verbraucht zwar auch weniger Strom, sowohl im Leerlauf als auch unter Vollast, aber die Ersparnis an Stromkosten dürfte man, im Vergleich zum Mehrpreis des Rechners, in der Lebensdauer des PCs nicht wieder reinholen.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Okay danke dir & allen die mir Tipps gegeben haben!

*Ich habe mich jetzt für den GTX 460 PC entschieden. Ausgesucht von den Leuten von "PC Games Hardware" und zusammengebaut von "Alternate".

*Drückt mir die daumen das ich diesmal bisschen mehr Glück habe als damals bei Hardwareversand! *
*& sorry wenn ich selbst zusammengestellten PCs keine Chance mehr geben möchte, wurde da einfach zu sehr abgeschreckt!*


*


----------



## Kaldreth (19. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> *
> *& sorry wenn ich selbst zusammengestellten PCs keine Chance mehr geben möchte, wurde da einfach zu sehr abgeschreckt!*
> *



Hm *mein 1. Mal* war auch eine Katastrophe! Gut das ich mich nicht hab abschrecken lassen hab und es nochmal probiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (19. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Hm *mein 1. Mal* war auch eine Katastrophe! Gut das ich mich nicht hab abschrecken lassen hab und es nochmal probiert hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, dann hast du wohl einfach dickere Haut als ich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaldreth (19. August 2010)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Hehe, dann hast du wohl einfach dickere Haut als ich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaub eher du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. August 2010)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher du hast nicht ganz verstanden was ich meinte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlimmer wird es noch, wenn es für sie das erste mal ist.


----------



## Arosk (19. August 2010)

Man sollte auch nicht den Kollegen fragen wenn man sich einen neuen PC holt. Außer dieser Kollege hat wirklich Ahnung :O


----------



## Crucial² (20. August 2010)

@Kaldreth: Haha, sorry stand aufm Schlauch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Arosk: Wie meinst du das? Bzw. auf wen war das bezogen???


----------

